# New Music - Forgotten Burial Ground



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Superb new track. Glad to hear more music from you.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

That's really lovely - listening to that and the other tracks on a grey day here at work and it's just perfect.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Love this like all your other stuff. Do you have a CD or a place to download all your stuff? I would love to have it all.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Always a fan. Keep it up!


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

dude, that is creepy, love it!!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Is there somewhere I can buy a download of this track beside the itunes store?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Super creepy indeed!
Great work


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

So beautiful, I get chills.


----------

